

Why is Adminer better than phpMyAdmin - nadvornix
http://www.adminer.org/en/phpmyadmin/

======
webjunkie
I never understood why people use phpMyAdmin to access MySQL... desktop
applications like the MySQL Workbench itself are so much better and faster.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Because it's installed on shared hosting servers and works sufficiently for
what most people using those services need.

------
pbhjpbhj
Not because of their website design ...

